

Review of Let over Lambda by Doug Hoyte - vii
http://john.freml.in/review-let-over-lambda
This book for some reason was ignored from the discussion (http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1052858) yesterday about the Lisp fingerprint reader. I think more people should read it.
======
kmcgivney
This book is a little controversial among lispers. There was a discussion
about it recently on c.l.l.

[http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/browse_frm/thr...](http://groups.google.com/group/comp.lang.lisp/browse_frm/thread/6672207416edf1b9#)

I'm thinking about reading it. Some people don't like the editing, since it's
self-published and doesn't have a lot of polish. It's also pretty heavy on the
author's opinions (which might not be a bad thing).

------
mahmud
That book is a troll with an ISBN. It's funny, intelligent, odd, and
irritating. But it will _not_ teach you any Lisp.

I liked the parts of it that I have seen, but in a perverse, guilty-pleasure
kind of way.

------
sunkencity
I love that on the books own page it is described as: "Let Over Lambda (ISBN
978-1-4357-1275-1, 376+iv pp.) is one of the most hardcore computer
programming books out there."

